# How long have you owned your Nissan



## Sentra2704 (Apr 18, 2005)

*This is my first Nissan and I bought it off the lot...so I'm going on 3 years with my Nissan Sentra GXE...*


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Sentra2704 said:


> *This is my first Nissan and I bought it off the lot...so I'm going on 3 years with my Nissan Sentra GXE...*


Well, I've owned three. For a little under 3 years. 1 year in a 94 Maxima, 1 1/2 years in my 96 200SX, and about 4 months in my current car.

I love Nissan's, used to be a Honda guy. The Maxima got me hooked.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> I love Nissan's


Amen to that.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> Amen to that.


 :cheers: who needs those vtec coffee cans anyway lol jk


----------



## Kreeper (Jun 5, 2004)

I had a '91 Nissan Sentra XE for a little under a year. I've had my current '03 SE-R for about 3 months.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Owned mine since May 11 of 2001...bought her brand new off the lot with 9mi on the odo.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

bought my current 96 200sx in mid July 96 as my first new car something as a backup to my daily driver a 88 cougar that was dying . Love my car and last year I installed a bodykit and did a few more mods most people dont believe its almost 9 years old 
bought another poor condition 200sx about a year ago 
and a 04 used maxima for work had for a year


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

My mama has owned my 89 Sentra for 16 years.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

5 days. Washed twice, waxed once, and wipped any dust off 3 times (4 by the end of the night).












however the b14 I had for just under 2 years.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

owned my '96 since March '96. bought the demo model :thumbup: and got $500 more off the price due to a cigarette burn.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> owned my '96 since March '96. bought the demo model :thumbup: and got $500 more off the price due to a cigarette burn.



i've had my '95 since '95. wanted a b13 but my b14 isn't all that bad either... loved it since day 1! thanks grandma!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Since October 2004. And still keepin' it real! Werd!


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

We have the car since 14 dec. 1991 so 13 years, 4 months and 6 days I am driving it everyday and I love it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> owned my '96 since March '96. bought the demo model :thumbup: and got $500 more off the price due to a cigarette burn.


They let people smoke in a demo car? wtf? salesmen = :loser: 



Let's see.. bought my green Maxima about 7-8 years ago. totalled it with 3 payments left.  
spent 6 months looking for a 5 speed Maxima and wound up with the red one I have now.. put 70k miles on it so far. I've had it 4-5 years.. I forget dates now.
my Wife has had her altima for about 5 years. I talked her into dumping her Cavalier for the Altima because the cav was a POS... then the alty blew a manifold gasket and we've put $2000 in work into it keeping it running. wTF?!

had the 240 since september.. new engine in october and it's been running great ever since.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Bought my sentra 1.8s car brand new with 15 miles on it. Had it since August 21st 2004


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bought new off the lot.


----------



## popie (Apr 20, 2005)

had my '86 hardbody pickup since 1996. 
bought a '97 altama for the wife in '98. 
sold it last year. nissan didn't make a small suv or 
we would have bought another nissan. :cheers:


----------



## facarelli (Mar 24, 2005)

Bought our 94 Quest in Oct. 93. It has 188K and is starting to show it's age... but it is the most comfortable, most reliable, longest lasting, smoothest cruising car we have ever owned. Don't need a minivan anymore, but I'd consider a Maxima~now that they got over their ugly stage~or maybe a Murano. In the meantime we bought a VW Passat, with 4motion, which is an awesome car, but it may not be as long lasting or reliable as any Nissan! I've discovered the the VW V6 motor can use up to 1qt of oil per 1000 miles and still be considered normal!!! We'll give it a couple more years and see how it goes, but I'm thinking Nissan may be getting us back again!!!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

12 years and still going strong!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Got mine at the begining of dec of 04, 8 miles on her when i drove off the lot. 7k miles, no problem. I love my nissan. :thumbup: 
I'm happy that I didnt get a civic. :woowoo:


----------



## jimb0baby (Jun 27, 2004)

My first nissan was a 1994 Nissan XE-V6 Pickup. It was a badass vehicle, and it topped out at around 115-120mph (have pic to prove it), but my electrical system was a lemon, I bought the truck with only 50,000 miles on it! It kicked ass but my alternator failed three times , my ignition went out, my guage clusters got messed up. I traded it in for my 2003 Sentra which had 18 miles on it at the dealership. She's my baby, all mine!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Drove my 200 off the lot in 1996 brand new. 85K on the clock and the paint looks factory fresh.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

I just bought my 2002 SE-R a week ago. Therefore i have been a owner of a nissan since April 18,2005. Previous car owned a 1992 Acura Integra, loved that car, but now I love the SE-R, sweet ride.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

4 years. right off the lot with 62k miles.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

jimb0baby said:


> My first nissan was a 1994 Nissan XE-V6 Pickup. It was a badass vehicle, and it topped out at around 115-120mph (have pic to prove it), but my electrical system was a lemon, I bought the truck with only 50,000 miles on it! It kicked ass but my alternator failed three times , my ignition went out, my guage clusters got messed up. I traded it in for my 2003 Sentra which had 18 miles on it at the dealership. She's my baby, all mine!!!


hey I would love to see the pics.highest i had mine was 100


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

Werewolfmage said:


> hey I would love to see the pics.highest i had mine was 100


my 4cyl auto pickup hits about 115tops (needle goes past the guage and moves down) but yours is also 4x4 if his is 2wd that would explain his better top speed..

ive had my nissan in my name for 1 year and i had it before that for 4 mo at one time(belonged to my grandfather) 81k miles and runs great! and being such a nissan lover now that ive got my fiance wanting a titan and my mom wanting a quad cab frontier


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeh I had to try hard to keep it at 100 because its a 4x4 and prolly 1000 lbs or more heavy. Next truck will be another nissan. My dad says get a toyota tacoma. But after driving this nissan for 50k+ miles i have to say i like nissan. I am not a guy that likes to try new things.



dange said:


> my 4cyl auto pickup hits about 115tops (needle goes past the guage and moves down) but yours is also 4x4 if his is 2wd that would explain his better top speed..
> 
> ive had my nissan in my name for 1 year and i had it before that for 4 mo at one time(belonged to my grandfather) 81k miles and runs great! and being such a nissan lover now that ive got my fiance wanting a titan and my mom wanting a quad cab frontier


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

3 years on September 25th.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like my family has had our Nissan the longest. Can anybody beat 16 years?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A year last month.


----------



## ThunderMaxi (Jul 25, 2004)

3rd Nissan. 
00 GLE bought in December 99
99 SE-L owned for 2 years sold Jan 05
05 SE bought in Jan 05... loved them all...


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Uh...*

Five hours. Just bought a Sentra Spec-V and finished the deal around 9 o'clock Central. I love it already!


----------

